# Sizing guide for Bridgestone MB-1



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

I came across an offer for a Bridgestone MB-1, but I can't find any sizing information on line. The MB-1 is 49 cm. I stand 5'11" with a 33.5" inseam. The bike too small? Too large? Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I found this in about 4 seconds. I typed "bridgestone mb-1 geometry" into Google.

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/2720819358_e2a02f0cea_o.jpg

There's 25.4mm to an inch.

Grumps

Edit: Sorry, there was 2 parts to your question. as for whether it's too big or too small, not sure. Measure what you have now as a guide, top tube length is more important than seat tube, provided you get enough stand over.


----------



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks... I've come across similar charts. What I was looking for were recommendations on what frame size fits you given basic body dimensions. I know Rivendell uses your PBH, so they have a chart with PBH vs bike size. And I know there are general guidelines out there for road bikes and MTBs. I was hoping there was something similar for Bridgestone bikes.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Can't really help there, fit is a personal thing so what works for me might not work for you, but...

FWIW, I'm 6" and I like a MTB with a top tube around the 580mm mark. I have some shorter and some longer than that, so saddle position and stem length come into it to fine tube the fit.

MTBs are a bit different to road bikes. MTB has you moving around on the bike a bit more than road bikes. Roadies spend 3 pages of forum threads debating 6mm difference and knee placement over crank axle and blah blah.

Competitive Cyclist has a comprehensive fit guide.

Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist

Mind you, I've used it out of interest for road bike sizing and wasn't totally satisfied with the recommendations based on what I'm riding quite happily now. So, try it but temper the results with other similar fit guides.

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually, according to the geo chart, the 49cm MB-1 has a top tube of 575mm, which is about right for me and at 5'11" would likely be fairly close on for you, depending on stem length and seat position.

If you buy it and it doesn't work out, don't come hunting for me. Besides, I'm taller than you so watch out. 

Grumps


----------



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks... that helps give me some idea at least if I'm in the ballpark.

By the way... you seem quite knowledgeable! Do you know of other bikes that might be similar to the Bridgestone MB, whether it be an old or newer bike? Thanks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It would be a little small, but probably workable. I'm just over 6'0" and can fit a 52 or 55cm Bridgestone MB. At your height I'd guess a 52cm would be perfect, but you could make a 49cm (one frame size down) fit if you had to.


----------



## aspreti (Apr 20, 2013)

My MB-1 is 18', I am 5.6. It fits perfect with 5.5' stem (rise 6 degrees). With the stem you can compensate a lot.
Anyway a MB-1 is a great bike.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Same boat as Aspreti, I am 5'8" and I love my 46cm MBs. I find the 49cm to be a touch too large for my tastes. The way I would look at it is if you can get it for a good deal, buy it, build it up and try it out. If it doesn't fit well in your opinion then, sell it off to a good home. They are desirable bikes so you would not run the risk of being stuck with it. My 93 is still my favorite ride...... just feels so nimble........


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

All 4 of my MB-1s were 49cm and I am 5'-10". They felt fine at the time, but I had a lot of post showing and a 135-150mm stem on them. If I were going to buy one today I might buy the 52cm. I have not gotten any taller, but I have had all of the kids I want, so the stand over difference is not an issue.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I think a 49 is the right call for 5'11" IMO. They have very quick steering so a long stem is not a bad thing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> All 4 of my MB-1s were 49cm and I am 5'-10". They felt fine at the time, but I had a lot of post showing and a 135-150mm stem on them. If I were going to buy one today I might buy the 52cm. I have not gotten any taller, but I have had all of the kids I want, so the stand over difference is not an issue.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ozonation (Sep 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> All 4 of my MB-1s were 49cm and I am 5'-10". They felt fine at the time, but I had a lot of post showing and a 135-150mm stem on them. If I were going to buy one today I might buy the 52cm. I have not gotten any taller, but I have had all of the kids I want, so the stand over difference is not an issue.


Ah that's funny!


----------

